# HELP!!! Possible damaged hind legs!



## Amelia1star (Sep 11, 2014)

My mini lop buck, Salsa has started "dragging his hind legs" which looks exactly like its said. Does anyone know what this means? Is there a cure? If you know anything else about this problem please let me know. I love him so much! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## JBun (Sep 11, 2014)

You need to take him to the vet right away. Spinal injury and the parasite e. cuniculi are two common causes of this. Immediate treatment will give your rabbit the best chance of any possible recovery.

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/paresis.html
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?A=490

http://rabbit.org/vet-listings/
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello, bunnies can get have many different problems with their hind legs as I am also discovering. I have one bun who is quite disabled and can't stand up anymore. My other bunny just started showing symptoms, this is a video clip of Bobby:

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/fannymanson/media/DSCI3204_zps188c82f4.mp4.html

If you can afford to get your bunny in to a vet please do it. My finances are limited and I couldn't afford it when Big Brown started showing the dragging/wobbly/ falling over signs and now it's 6-7months later and he is totally disabled.

I am trying a treatment for E Cuniculi, even though I do not have a definitive diagnosis. It is Safeguard liquid goat wormer that I bought from Amazon for about $20. This medicine is safe for bunnies and well tolerated. Good luck and best wishes!!


----------



## Amelia1star (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you fannymason... As you I can't afford a vet right now... And my rabbit doesn't even use his hind legs... I'm afraid he is completely paralyzed. Unlike your re in the video, he seemed to somewhat use his hind feet or was trying to. I do have one question.. Will my rabbit die from this if not treated? Thank you for your help.


----------



## Amelia1star (Sep 12, 2014)

My buck has been dragging his back feet for the past few days and I have posted multiple topics to ask questions about what it is that is happening to my rabbit throughout the week. I do have one last question. Because he can not use his hind legs could be possibly die? I cannot afford a vet to help with this problem. So Please let me know if there is a high chance of his death. Thank you for all your help the past few days; I feel I know more about my rabbit then I ever have before!


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 12, 2014)

You can still care for him, it's just more work and learning how to care for him the right way. I bought a book online called "When your rabbit needs special care".

I would say the number one thing is keeping him clean. If he has any urine or fecal matter on his body, you have to clean him up. The urine can burn his skin and the feces will attract flies. One of my boys got Fly Strike which can be fatal for bunnies. I think he had dirty fur and the flies smelled that and laid eggs on him which hatched into maggots which start eating into his skin. Plus he has such limited mobility that he couldn't get away.

Like I said, I am treating my boys with Safeguard just in case it's E Cuniculi, and I am hoping it works, but I am not too hopeful for Big Brown. Bobby may come out of it, but Big Brown is pretty much disabled, probably permanently.


----------



## Amelia1star (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks so much for your help! Ill look into that book!


----------



## Amelia1star (Sep 12, 2014)

Also do you have a video of big brown moving around? I assume it is similar to mine right now?


----------



## Amelia1star (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello everyone! I have one more question about my rabbit dragging its legs... If he is paralyzed will he have any feeling in that particular area? ( in this case, his hind legs and tail) because my rabbit has no feeling in those areas. Please let me know what you think about this. Thanks again!


----------



## missyscove (Sep 12, 2014)

I agree, this is an emergency situation and your rabbit really does need to see a vet. A number of factors can lead to paresis or paralysis. Unfortunately it is not uncommon for rabbits to break their backs but there can be causes as well. Depending on where the problem is, your rabbit may not only be prevented from walking but may also lose control of his bladder and bowels. Some people do have paralyzed rabbits that have a good quality of life and that they can care for, but it is very difficult. They typically require special bedding that is changed frequently and may need to have their bladders expressed if they are unable to urinate on their own. They are also more likely to develop sores from a combination of not being able to move out of their own waste and pressure from staying on one side of their body.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 12, 2014)

I have merged the three threads that were created on this same topic. It's easier for everyone if the information is kept in the same place.


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 12, 2014)

You could try tickling his toes or gently pinching them to see whether he can feel what you are doing. Also press your fingers on the bottom of his feet to see whether he tries to push back on you. This will tell you more about what he is experiencing and what he can still manage to do.

Even my "down" bunny, Big Brown, can push a little with his hind feet. Also one leg/foot is noticeably less able to function on him but he can actually move it. Can Salsa do anything at all with his feet and legs?


----------



## Amelia1star (Sep 12, 2014)

He won't move them at all. I will try pushing on his feet some more tomorrow... My mom also has a friend who's husband is a vet, we are going to see if he'll take a look at his for a cheaper price! Thank you all once again for you feedback!


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 12, 2014)

Well, I have a bad quality video. The light isn't very good in this room.

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/fannymanson/media/DSCI3217_zps0ed5bbec.mp4.html


----------



## Amelia1star (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks so much for the video! Salsa does the same exact thing!! Thank you so much! How long has Big Brown been injured/paralyzed?


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 13, 2014)

It's been gradual. He has been totally down for about 3-4 weeks, but his symptoms started in the spring, March or April I think. The Fly Strike incident made it so much worse though.


----------

